# Hooked up



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

I will shortly be moving to the Silver Coast and will need to get my broadband up and running as soon as I obtain an address.

Can someone give me some advice on:
(1) who the most reliable providers are in terms of broadband and/or bundled services (with telephone, television etc)
(2) if there are any facilities online to check provision of adsl or cable based on post code.

Many thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

What you can get will depend on your address & location, PT, Vodafone, Optimus (3 main suppliers) all have ADSL/Wireless coverage search options on their sites.

Bundle options again depend on address & location, speed of installation if a PT line not installed will be wireless phone & internet generally overnight, internet speed depends on your local mast if it's not 3G forget it, Optimus currently offering a phone/internet package, all national calls free 24/7 (not to mobiles) unlimited internet 28€pm which for Portugal is cheap.

You'll need a Fiscal number and bank a/c most now reguire payment by D/D especially for unlimited broadband.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Where are you going to be living Costal? As Canoeman says a lot depends on how near you are to your local exchange.


----------



## CoastalB (Jul 11, 2011)

We were intending to head to the area around Lourinhã. My work relies on the fact that I MUST have a decent broadband connection -- cable preferred, but reliable ADSL would suffice.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You really can't guarantee anything unless Fibre Optic or Fibre Optic Meo(not all Meo is F/O to house) is available, otherwise speed and *stability* depend very much where you are in relation to your ADSL hub, all you can do is ask owner or neighbours what the service is where you intend to rent/buy, TMN, Vodafone or Optimus can tell you what your local mast carries but you need a location first or a 3G mobile with you when you view, 4G is also well under way in Portugal.

Your other option is satellite internet (cheaper if you bring with you saves delivery) you do need line of sight to 9 Degrees East and although service appears good is a lot dearer.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Because of where we are situated I put up with Sapo as our local provider but having had so much troubls over 5+ years I eventually dumped them in May for Tooway satellite internet.
WHY DID I NOT DO IT SOONER 
From less than half mbp....to 10mbps it is like flying 

The cost including a wireless router and delivery was €249 plus fitting. 
It is possible to fit yourself as the sat dish comes witih its own signal finder. 
We bought our package from Tooway | Home of Tooway Satellite Broadband 10Mb in Europe | ToowayDirect

If you do go down this route pay in euros it works out cheaper.



download currently 10.91 mbps and upload 1.88mbps


----------

